
FTC issues disclosure guidelines for social media influencers [pdf] - rahidz
https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/plain-language/1001a-influencer-guide-508_1.pdf
======
Keverw
A lot of this seems common senses but “⊲ Keep in mind that tags, likes, pins,
and similar ways of showing you like a brand or product are endorsements.“
seems confusing... so if say you really love a company product and paid to
post about it... do you have to disclose that every time you like their posts
or just if paid to like a post directly? How do you even disclose that if it’s
a like... not way to check a box for a disclosure to show up next to your like
in the list... wonder if paid likes are even a thing though... wonder if the
algorithm factors in how popular the people who like your post are in ranking
your own posts, be interesting if they do.

Seems like a bit of mixing business and personal life for some people too.

I’m not popular but I think if I was and was offered brand deals, I’d only
want to do them for stuff I’d actually use and like. If already using them out
of my own choice and offered a deal, even better!

I have heard some companies even will send unsolicited products to YouTuber PO
Boxes... which I feel like pressures people to talk about it, I rather them
contact first to even ask. Then also PO Boxes in general for YouTube always
seemed odd, people send candy and other stuff to popular people they like...
uh, I have no interest in eating random candy sent to me from strangers on the
internet. Never understood that idea.

Then wonder how that works for Mark Zuckerberg... if he posts about new
features or stuff developing at Facebook does he have to add to every post
he’s the CEO? Or any startup CEO talking about their developments, sorta like
a developer log type thing. Maybe aimed more at stuff that’s more directly
advertising.

